# Amare Stoudemire's Top 154 Dunks



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Just in case no one has seen it. Amare is my favorite big man of all-time and I especially miss the #32 Stoudemire. He was straight ferocious!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Should I know why 154 is a number associated with Amare? Or is it just a really random number of top dunks? :laugh:

Before injury, Amare was unbelievable. I was one of the ones who wanted him at the Heat instead of Bosh. Seeing what kind of player he's become at New York has made me relieved, but it's sad.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Weird video. It's essentially every one handed dunk Amare scored.

Only a few of them were actually impressive.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Only a few? The dude's athleticism was unreal, I don't think other than Shawn Kemp I've seen anybody throw it down not only so easily, but extremely nasty at the same time! He literally tried to dunk everything that he possibly could.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

cima said:


> Only a few? The dude's athleticism was unreal, I don't think other than Shawn Kemp I've seen anybody throw it down not only so easily, but extremely nasty at the same time! He literally tried to dunk everything that he possibly could.


Some of his dunks were unbelievable. The one that stands out the most to me was his first dunk after his injury where he posterized Josh Smith. 

But most of the dunks in the video were pretty blah to me. That is in no way a reflection on him as a player, just the video itself. Amare was a freak, and a hell of a player.... until he left Phoenix and his knees fell apart.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I think the most interesting part of the video is the difference in explosion between #32 dunks and #1 dunks. #1 dunks were still really nasty, but when he was #32 he was out of this world.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

This is the dunk I was talking about...


----------

